# Peppery Portabellas with Pasta



## Filus59602 (Oct 28, 2002)

PEPPERY PORTABELLAS WITH PASTA
(qualifies as Vegan also)

Source: Mushroom Council

1 lb. Portabella mushrooms, without stems
12 oz. fettuccine pasta, uncooked
4 T. olive oil, divided
1 tsp. salt, divided
3/4 tsp. ground black pepper
1 T. minced garlic
1/4 tsp. crushed red pepper
1 (15 oz.) can crushed tomatoes in purée
1 C. chicken or vegetable broth
8 oz. fresh asparagus or green beans,
    sliced diagonally in 1-inch pieces

Bring a large, covered pot of water to a boil. Trim and thinly
slice mushrooms; halve each slice. Add pasta to boiling water;
cook until barely tender, about 10 minutes.

Meanwhile, in a large, non-stick skillet, heat two tablespoons of
oil over high heat. Add mushrooms; cook and stir about five
minutes. Sprinkle with 1/4 teaspoon of salt and black pepper.
Remove to a plate; cover loosely to keep warm.

In the same skillet, heat remaining two tablespoons of oil. Add
garlic, red pepper and remaining 3/4 teaspoon salt. Cook and
stir over medium high heat until garlic is golden, about one to
two minutes. Immediately add crushed tomatoes and chicken
broth. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to medium and simmer,
uncovered, to blend the flavors and thicken sauce, about five
minutes.

Add asparagus or green beans; cover and cook until barely
tender, about two minutes. Stir in cooked mushrooms and any
accumulated liquid. Drain pasta; place in large serving bowl or
individual bowls. Spoon mushroom mixture over pasta. Sprinkle
with chopped parsley, if desired.

:p


----------



## leigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Oh, yum!  This one went straight into my recipe file.:p


----------

